# This or That?



## megs (Jun 27, 2011)

I decided to put up a game... 

It is called this or that and here is how to works...


Person 1: Cat or Dog? 
Person 2: Dog!  
Lions heads of Dutch? 


And so on... 



Here i go.. 

City or Countryside?


----------



## Dutchlover (Aug 22, 2011)

countryside


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 21, 2012)

Seahorse or Dolphin?


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 22, 2012)

Seahorse


Ears that Flop or Ears that Stand up?

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 22, 2012)

Ears that stand up! 

Perfect vacation... Warm weather? Or cold weather?


----------



## bobasmomma (Apr 22, 2012)

Warm weather.

Manicure or pedicure?


----------



## Meeky242 (Apr 22, 2012)

Warm weather! Definitely! Not a cold weather person!

Sunset or sunrise?


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 22, 2012)

Sunrise


Apples or Oranges?

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 22, 2012)

Apples

Mountains or the beach?


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 22, 2012)

Manicure

Beach

Test or homework?


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 22, 2012)

What's everyone's favorite bunny?


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 22, 2012)

Homework 

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 22, 2012)

Tea

Car or truck?


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 22, 2012)

Car

Sweet or Sour?

K


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 22, 2012)

Sweet

Plain or peanut M&M's?


----------



## PaGal (Apr 22, 2012)

definately sweet!

inside or outside?


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 22, 2012)

Both kinds of M&M's lol

Outside


thick or thin?

K


----------



## megs (Apr 25, 2012)

Thin :3


Black or white?


----------



## BunMommaD (Apr 25, 2012)

Black

Kindle or REAL books?


----------



## ZRabbits (Apr 25, 2012)

REAL books

Fast or slow?


----------



## ArdenBunny (Apr 25, 2012)

Fast

Spring or Fall?


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 18, 2012)

Fall. 

Cable or movies?


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 18, 2012)

cable

garden grown or store bought veggies?


----------



## ZRabbits (May 19, 2012)

Garden Grown

Long hair or short hair?



K


----------



## TinksMama (May 19, 2012)

Long Hair

Mini Rex or Jersey Wooly?


----------



## ZRabbits (May 19, 2012)

Jersey Woolie 

Solid or Shaded?


----------



## ilovepets (Aug 1, 2012)

shaded.

mini lop or holland lop?


----------



## MiserySmith (Aug 2, 2012)

Holland.

Surprises or plans?


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 2, 2012)

PLANS!

Manicure or Pedicure?


----------



## ilovepets (Aug 2, 2012)

pedicure.

fish tank or small pond?


----------



## Alee C. (Sep 2, 2012)

ooh this looks like fun

Small Pond

Small dog, or Big dog?


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

Big Dog!

Kids or Pets?


----------



## TCB579 (Sep 23, 2012)

Pets!! 

Cake or Ice cream?


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

Ice cream for sure.

Winter and Fall or Spring and Summer?


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 23, 2012)

winter and fall

polka dots or stripes?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 23, 2012)

polka dots! 

swimming or running


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

swimming!

mickey or minnie?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 23, 2012)

minnie!
dog or cat?


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

Ohhh tough one. I'll have to say Cat!

Vintage or Modern?


----------



## lauratunes12 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ooooh, I like both! Vintage clothes but modern house.

Potatoes or sweet potatoes?


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

Potatoes 

Red or Green?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 23, 2012)

green!
Blue or purple?


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 23, 2012)

Purple!

Mac & Cheese with Elbow or Penne noodles?


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 24, 2012)

elbow noodles 

quiet or loud?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 24, 2012)

quiet!!
Soccer or basketball?


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 25, 2012)

Soccer.

Cheetos or Doritos?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Doritos. 

rabbits or rats!


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 26, 2012)

oh noooooooo rabbits rats... rats rabbits... -head explodes- i cant choose!!!! ill say rabbits... no rats... uhhhh rabbits. for one reason only at the moment charmmy is being hilarious and just cracking me up

ok 
dress or jeans?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 26, 2012)

hmm... i prefer skirts... but i also like jeans....

jeans.

blue or orange?


----------



## Samara (Sep 26, 2012)

Orange

Soup or salad?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 26, 2012)

salad! 

olive garden or ground round


----------

